# Francisco Isco



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Attaccante del Malaga, 20 anni, gran partita contro lo Zenit stasera, lo vedremo al Barsà a breve credo


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Sicuramente un ragazzo molto interessante...


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2012)

Intanto vediamo come continua la stagione, poi capiremo di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Settembre 2012)

Gran bella partita stasera.

Comunque il Malaga mi sa che ci strapazza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

Due gol pazzeschi stasera,direi che è destinato al Real o al Barça.


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Fosse da noi giocherebbe terzino oppure centrale di difesa, credo.


----------



## Prinz (19 Settembre 2012)

Clamoroso, ma da dove è uscito?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Settembre 2012)

Ha fatto letteralmente la differenza, ha solo 20 anni quindi aspettiamo a tirare le somme. Ma direi niente male, davvero niente male.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

sembra veramente forte, voglio vedere che fa contro di noi


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Clamoroso, ma da dove è uscito?



Già lo scorso anno fece molto bene, Barca e Real in estate hanno chiesto informazioni per lui, ma hanno chiesto tanti soldi.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Settembre 2012)

Non si scopre mica oggi questo qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

isco,gran bel giocatore


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2012)

ovviamente nel nostro girone nascono i fenomeni


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2012)

Questo qui sarebbe da prendere tutta la vita.


----------

